# camping peaves



## saltysenior (Apr 26, 2012)

i have camped for 50 yrs....in all levels for one's comfort....i'm not a backpacker,but i also don't own a 57' motor home...last fall at a couple of campsites in GA. [Tallulah r.] for one....we where privileged to have one each side of us people w/ generators...it seemed when one shut of ,the other would crank his up....the weather did not support the use of a gen.....  do not these people realize that they effect the quality of the experience of camping for others........

an all another issue is the children.....running loose and for some reason ,screaming all the time..don't they have a pill for that????..


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 27, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> i have camped for 50 yrs....in all levels for one's comfort....i'm not a backpacker,but i also don't own a 57' motor home...last fall at a couple of campsites in GA. [Tallulah r.] for one....we where privileged to have one each side of us people w/ generators...it seemed when one shut of ,the other would crank his up....the weather did not support the use of a gen.....  do not these people realize that they effect the quality of the experience of camping for others........
> 
> an all another issue is the children.....running loose and for some reason ,screaming all the time..don't they have a pill for that????..



Agree on the generators.  But children don't bother us.  We took three for many years and in our minds that is what camping is for.  To let the kids explore meet other kids and have a good time.  They were not allowed to make excessive noise or go into others' sites without invitation however.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 27, 2012)

I've noticed the more primative the campground the less rules they have. I have been camping on a sandbar where the grownups yelled all night. I was wishin' I had my canoe to float down to the next sandbar.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 27, 2012)

WMAs do have rules for generators and noise, but there always
seems to be "someone" who ignores the rules and acts out....

I avoid ONF and Chatt Natl forest primitive campgrounds as they
are usually full of drunks....I just find a level spot and clean out
a spot for my tent and camp by myself....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 27, 2012)

My biggest peave is being 20-30 miles back in a primitive campsite where I set up off to the side to keep to myself, fish all day long and return to find someone set up right next to me. Not that that's bad but it seems like everyone wants to be your best buddy when you whip out the steaks and the whiskey. 

Just one "can I have a shot?" turns into I want to drink the bottle with you. And then comes the "Well that sure smells good! You got plenty? We didn't know this place was so far from town." 

I'm a nice guy otherwise.


----------



## pstrahin (Apr 27, 2012)

What, how can you watch TV or play on the laptop if you don't run the generator?  Camping just aint camping without electricity.

My dad used to take us up on the mountain.  We would fish and eat what we caught cooked right there on the fire.  When it got dark, you sit around the fire and tell stories and then went to bed.


----------



## saltysenior (Apr 27, 2012)

the tv or laptop doesn't work in most places i go....when i ask why it's  running ''because they are watching some movies''....i think some of the problem could be solved by stating ''by law all portable generators must be closer than 6 feet to the camping unit''....they put the gen set closer to me than themselves and run a long cord ..........


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 27, 2012)

Camping and generators shouldn't be used in the same sentence unless you are elderly or otherwise infirmed and need the electricity for that purpose. That's just my stupid opinion.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but, what peeves me is all these people with pet peeves that want to tell me how to camp. I don't have a generator, but, if you don't like em, don't go to public campgrounds, or put-up a "No Generator" sign. A little Honda generator wouldn't bother me, but now, a big noisy contractor generator might be a different story.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 27, 2012)

The folks may need the generators to power their cpaps.

That's why I have to run one.....I hate it too,but it keeps me breathing


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Apr 27, 2012)

I hate generators

Leased some hunting land a few years back just to keep the "generator boys" off the land.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 28, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> WMAs do have rules for generators and noise, but there always
> seems to be "someone" who ignores the rules and acts out....
> 
> I avoid ONF and Chatt Natl forest primitive campgrounds as they
> ...



Exactly what I was thinkin' as I read down the topic. I avoid places like that !! The further away from "anybody" the better. I know spots to go and never even hear anybody,,much less see 'em !!


----------



## 243Savage (Apr 28, 2012)

I never understood why tent campers need a generator for anything.  When my kid and I go, if he watches a movie or plays games, he does it on his laptop which we can charge in the Jeep if needed.  

One of the park campgrounds is across the road from the house.  I've walked through there in the evening and literally every hard side camper has a generator running and it's just a steady drone throughout the entire campground.    I don't know how the tent campers scattered among them get any sleep at all.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 29, 2012)

It's all part of getting back to nature. 

People are people.



243Savage said:


> I never understood why tent campers need a generator for anything.  When my kid and I go, if he watches a movie or plays games, he does it on his laptop which we can charge in the Jeep if needed.
> 
> One of the park campgrounds is across the road from the house.  I've walked through there in the evening and literally every hard side camper has a generator running and it's just a steady drone throughout the entire campground.    I don't know how the tent campers scattered among them get any sleep at all.


----------



## Nastytater (Apr 29, 2012)

There's a lost sense of the term "Camping" these days...With that,a new technology camper is amongst us. If they decide to run their generator,then I usually mind my own business and not say anything too them. I enjoy my camp as I brought it and I also understand the value of how they brought theirs...I just prefer to the peace and quiet over the necessities that they brought. They eventually turn them off,or atleast it eventually runs out of Gas. I also enjoy the thought of knowing that if something bad happens,there's a fellow woodsman that would have my back if I needed him or her. All this barking at one another just feeds the P.E.T.A. groups and will do all of us nothing but heartache if we all can't get along. IMO


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a US Army diesel generator on a huge trailer that I take camping with me. Its so loud that no one can sleep including myself but I don't care as it runs my tents 20,000 BTU AC unit.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 29, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Camping and generators shouldn't be used in the same sentence unless you are elderly or otherwise infirmed and need the electricity for that purpose. That's just my stupid opinion.





Jeff Raines said:


> The folks may need the generators to power their cpaps.
> 
> That's why I have to run one.....I hate it too,but it keeps me breathing



Completely understandable.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't like to listen to noises in campgrounds either. That's the good thing about camping from a canoe or boat or backpacking. There are some rivers like Betty's Branch where the camp sites are spread out up & down the river which might be a good option. We were relaxing at Cotton Hill Army Corp. Campground and a worker with a leaf blower came through Saturday morning. I asked the ranger why couldn't they do that during the week? He didn't know of course. I'll bring a radio but not a television. I don't know why people go camping and sit in their camper all the time.

I heard people say humans should not be allowed in "wilderness areas" which is stupid to me.


----------



## Ballplayer (Apr 29, 2012)

Some people just need to go rent a motel room if they're going to watch T.V and play computers and stay cool with an A/C unit and leave the real camping to campers. Then again maybe they're homeless people squatting on public land until something better comes along.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 29, 2012)

Ballplayer said:


> Some people just need to go rent a motel room if they're going to watch T.V and play computers and stay cool with an A/C unit and leave the real camping to campers. Then again maybe they're homeless people squatting on public land until something better comes along.



To a lot of people the RV or travel trailer has just taken the place of a motel room. That's ok too if that's your thing. Those folks usually stay in private campgrounds next to the interstate or in the cities. The advantages of the RV vs motel room are; better neighbors & security, usually quieter as no one is talking in the halls  & elevators, sleeping in your own bed & linens(bed bugs), cheapers on food, more familiar with surroundings, not having to take in all your belongings inside, & usually less hassle checking in & out.


----------



## carp614 (Apr 30, 2012)

What is this g-e-n-e-r-a-t-o-r you speak of? 

Blasphemy of a sort. I was thinking that disconnecting from...well everything...was a major part of the point of camping in the first place. 

The only thing we ever brought with us was a radio so we could listen to the footabll game Saturday. There is nothing like a fire cooked hot dog and John Ward calling the game on a brisk fall afternoon in the woods.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 30, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Completely understandable.



cpaps will run all night on a battery and converter. If need be, charge battery in the daytime. I know this works, as a buddy of mine uses one at our huntcamp when he is there.


----------



## papachaz (May 2, 2012)

i think they also have a pill for people who don't like other people....just sayin

i'm in the crowd who don't think it's any of your business if i camp the way i wanna camp. we do try to be respectful and know that a lot of people don't even know what respect is. that includes respecting everyone else's rights to do things the way they want to, whether that's how you want them to or not.

we've only ever taken a generator one time when we camped. and only ran it a few hours in the middle of the day to recharge the battery when it needed it. i hated the noise myself in the middle of the woods, but due to health concerns it was necessary.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 3, 2012)

Hmm...So I suppose campin' to a degree, can be sorta like fishin" !! If a rubber worm or live bait, fishin for catfish or fishin' for bass, doin' it in a 40 grand bass boat or a jon boat; it's what ever one might like !! If I don't want the noise, the neighbors kids runnin' through my camp and such; I just wouldn't subject myself by puttin' myself in the atmosphere ! Just sayin' !!


----------



## pstrahin (May 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hmm...So I suppose campin' to a degree, can be sorta like fishin" !! If a rubber worm or live bait, fishin for catfish or fishin' for bass, doin' it in a 40 grand bass boat or a jon boat; it's what ever one might like !! If I don't want the noise, the neighbors kids runnin' through my camp and such; I just wouldn't subject myself by puttin' myself in the atmosphere ! Just sayin' !!



Good point.


----------



## Havana Dude (May 3, 2012)

I agree about letting the kiddos have a good time. Heck, when my kids were younger, thats why we went, for them. And I also agree, there is a time and place for it. 11 pm is not the time for them to running all over screaming and hollering. We had one occasion where a kid came up to our campsite, walked right in the camper, and got a coke out of the fridge. I was a little apprahensive about going in and getting him out, for fear of his parent(s) coming looking for him and seeing me, with him, in our camper. I had the wife handle it.  There are a few adults only campgrounds around, just find one of them.


----------



## win280 (May 3, 2012)

The kids usually behave better than the adults. Kids go to sleep by 10 pm. Some adults think its ok  to stay up all night drinking,playing cards and blasting music.


----------



## Oldstick (May 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hmm...So I suppose campin' to a degree, can be sorta like fishin" !! If a rubber worm or live bait, fishin for catfish or fishin' for bass, doin' it in a 40 grand bass boat or a jon boat; it's what ever one might like !! If I don't want the noise, the neighbors kids runnin' through my camp and such; I just wouldn't subject myself by puttin' myself in the atmosphere ! Just sayin' !!



I agree 100%.  It just so happens that we usually prefer to go in our popup to the more developed, state park areas where there are full hookups and large RV spaces.  So we know beforehand there's going to be mostly motorhomes and large trailers with a few popups and tents scattered in.  We know to expect RVs with generators.  And almost all everyone is respectful enough to recharge during the mid-day.

If we couldn't put up with that, the burden would be on us to choose a different type of area.


----------



## polkhunt (May 3, 2012)

Generators, people staying up all night talking like they are 250 yards from each other and people who find they can't go camping without their barking dog. We camp at a beach campground from time to time that will only give one warning about barking dogs after that they have to leave or board the dog in a kennel, and that is one reason we like staying there.


----------



## saltysenior (May 3, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Hmm...So I suppose campin' to a degree, can be sorta like fishin" !! If a rubber worm or live bait, fishin for catfish or fishin' for bass, doin' it in a 40 grand bass boat or a jon boat; it's what ever one might like !! If I don't want the noise, the neighbors kids runnin' through my camp and such; I just wouldn't subject myself by puttin' myself in the atmosphere ! Just sayin' !!



so, i should give up the lifetime hobby of camping because the ''atmosphere'' is changing for the worst ??? I might after this upcoming trip , but i'll sure let people here know why....


----------



## papachaz (May 3, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> so, i should give up the lifetime hobby of camping because the ''atmosphere'' is changing for the worst ??? I might after this upcoming trip , but i'll sure let people here know why....



wow, what an attitude for a life experienced man to have, 
don't they have a pill for that too?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 5, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> so, i should give up the lifetime hobby of camping because the ''atmosphere'' is changing for the worst ??? I might after this upcoming trip , but i'll sure let people here know why....



No sir !! Not at all. Just sayin' that what was discribed has always been my experience in crowded places. That is the reason I don't go there.  Change for worse ?? Well, it could be !! Nothing seems to be the way it used to be !!


----------



## saltysenior (May 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No sir !! Not at all. Just sayin' that what was discribed has always been my experience in crowded places. That is the reason I don't go there.  Change for worse ?? Well, it could be !! Nothing seems to be the way it used to be !!



funny thing, i'll be about 20 mi. west of you in clayton,then 20 miles west of you,in s.c.,then about 30 mi n. of you in n.c.


----------



## Jighead (May 6, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No sir !! Not at all. Just sayin' that what was discribed has always been my experience in crowded places. That is the reason I don't go there.  Change for worse ?? Well, it could be !! Nothing seems to be the way it used to be !!



Greg, I know exactly where you are coming from and you was not trying to pick a fight,you are one of the nicest guys I have met in person on this forum.I have camped in State Parks with my kids for certain reasons, and I have camped in totally primitive away from anybody campsites with my kids also. Though I am a big outdoorsman, my main reason for camping these days is for my family, not me.That may change as I get older, but I hope I have grandkids to share the same experiences with. I am not going to let my kids act like a bunch of wild hoodlums, but at the same time I am not going to feed my kids Ridlin or whatever else and expect them to sit around like a zombie. When kids go camping they are supposed to be excited.As far as generators go, find a stricter campground.They are out there.


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2012)

If you want some seclusion and quiet, try camping on WMAs when the seasons are out. Many are open to camping primative and no crowds.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 9, 2012)

This is why 98% of my camping involves a backpack.


----------



## pstrahin (May 9, 2012)

My only peave is, I don't get to go enough.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Jun 9, 2012)

We camp in state parks in GA, FL, and AL.  They all have electrical, water and some sewage hookups.  That does away with the need for a generator.  At night, even with 70 campers its very quiet.  I have never met a rude or disrespectful camper at a state park.


----------



## riprap (Jun 10, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Generators, people staying up all night talking like they are 250 yards from each other and people who find they can't go camping without their barking dog. We camp at a beach campground from time to time that will only give one warning about barking dogs after that they have to leave or board the dog in a kennel, and that is one reason we like staying there.



This. This weekend. Campers beside us got there at 10 pm and it took forever to set up two tents and they built a fire a mile high. loud talkers, generator (not much usage during daylight hours), lazy people can't walk 200ft to bathroom. Ok thats all.


----------



## BANDT (Jun 10, 2012)

me and my family love camping. try to go 3 or 4 times a year. Im not going unless I have my a/c 

everywhere we go has electricity and water. those days of ruffin' it are long gone.


----------



## papachaz (Jun 14, 2012)

HoCoLion91 said:


> We camp in state parks in GA, FL, and AL.  They all have electrical, water and some sewage hookups.  That does away with the need for a generator.  At night, even with 70 campers its very quiet.  I have never met a rude or disrespectful camper at a state park.



yet...it will  happen. the guys across from us that set up every lantern they had, got drunk and pitched horse shoes until 2 am with the radio blasting....just rude. funny though after those of us who were in the adjoining campsites woke the hosts up several times complaining, they were gone the next morning.

sad, but it will happen sooner or later. we've been blessed not to have it happen a lot though. it's all about attitude. some people (OP maybe?) just let anything and everything bother them. maybe people should just mind their own business a little more, and not make every little sound some kids make be their business, as said, i think there's a pill for that too

kids are going to be kids. let them run play and scream all day if they want. about dark, they'll be worn out and not long for bedtime.


----------



## papasage (Jun 17, 2012)

papachaz said:


> wow, what an attitude for a life experienced man to have,
> don't they have a pill for that too?



just pick a  campground with  eletric hook ups and that will solv the  genirator  part as far as the kids i hav never had  any probablem with  other kids  in my camping aera  SO FAR . GA STATE PARKS  HAVE A QUIET TIME  AFTER 10 PM .


----------



## General P (Jun 18, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> This is why 98% of my camping involves a backpack.



+ 1.  Where I go if you can get a generator in there then more power to ya, It's all I can do to get me and a backpack.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 18, 2012)

saltysenior said:


> so, i should give up the lifetime hobby of camping because the ''atmosphere'' is changing for the worst ??? I might after this upcoming trip , but i'll sure let people here know why....





Its not changing, you just getting older and cant put up with it anymore.  Thirty years ago I went camping with my grandparents all the time and when you get a group of kids camping next to each other you have instant friends. 

Cause kids are gona be kids, Have you checked into any senior friendly camp grounds.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeff Raines said:


> The folks may need the generators to power their cpaps.
> 
> That's why I have to run one.....I hate it too,but it keeps me breathing



My husband has one. Folks that don't have that problem don't think about it


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2012)

must have fire and beer or beer and fire, either way is fine with me!


----------



## jim8377 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fletch_W said:


> Completely understandable.



My son's c pap will work off 12 volt.


----------



## Canyon (Jul 20, 2012)

The generators help me sleep...usually placed inches from my tent, angled just right and the wind direction just so, that the exhaust fumes fill the tent and I sleep like a baby!


----------

